# 4130 Steel



## Slugger926 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can anyone help with the yield and ultimate strengths of 4130 steel heat treated to Rockwell C (HRC) in the range of 30 to 35? I am looking to see if it is needed for a new design with a where time is the ultimate constraint on the project.

I found some approximations of ultimate strengths, but not how the yield strength has shifted due to the heat treating.


----------



## Supe (Feb 21, 2013)

Do you know what temperature it was tempered at? An 800° swing can result in over a 100KSI difference in yield, with the yield dropping as temperature increases. The ductility improves as the tempering temperature goes up.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure for this particular Steel but to continue on Supe's point, do you know who you would buy it from? Sometimes they can provide certs for the treated material as you would receive it and you could use these values as a starting point. If you know what state you will be using it in, (flat, hex, round, etc) this also affects the values sometimes that are on the certifications. Or check with Ryerson Inc. as a starting point.


----------



## Slugger926 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. I got it to workout by modifying a nearly identical piece that was already heat treated.


----------

